# Just not my day.



## JNG (Dec 8, 2018)

So a few days ago I ordered a couple of new rods and reels. Not that I need any more than what I already have but........ :LOL2: They came today. The reels are nice. I open the rod packages up and yep there's the two rods. I put the spinning reel on the spinning rod and head to the garage to find some 6# to put on it. Not like I can use it anytime soon but it's a new toy and I want to play! Trip down the steps and jam the tip and break it. #-o Just got off the phone with the retailer. New one will be here late next week. I bought these rods on sale. By the time I get the replacement spinning rod it will have cost me 1.5 times what a regular priced one would of cost me. I suppose some would lie and say it was broke in the box but I'll own up to my stupidity and hastyness.


----------



## Butthead (Dec 9, 2018)

How far down did you break it? 

And look at the bright side, 1.5 times is better than double, ha-ha.


----------



## JNG (Dec 9, 2018)

Broke enough that it would certainly change the action of the rod.


----------



## Butthead (Dec 9, 2018)

Even just a couple inches changes things, but is it broke so far down that it's unusable? 

Personally, I like retipped rods (when done right). I used to buy broken BPS Carbonlites off eBay and fix them. My buddy loves the 6'9" M XF retipped at 6'6" for jerkbaits fishing. I was using a 6'6"MF retipped at about 6'3" also for jerkbaiting. I purposely cut down my one 6'6" to 6'4" just to get the action a little faster. I prefer a short, M/MH XF rod for jerks, so retips work perfectly.

So how far from MD are you, and want to sell the broken one? Ha-ha.


----------



## JNG (Dec 10, 2018)

I'll probably re-tip it. I hate to throw away perfectly good rods and reels without attempting to repair first. Just galls me though. I DON'T NEED anymore rods and reels. I really don't. But when I saw these on sale at a good price I thought I could get a couple more cheaply. Well the way my luck goes, nothing ends up cheap. #-o


----------



## LDUBS (Dec 10, 2018)

Oh man, this sounds like something I would do. :shock:


----------



## lovedr79 (Dec 12, 2018)

ugh. i shut the tailgate of my truck once that had the tip of my rod in the corner, my ex-wife was complaining that i spent too much time fishing when we were camping at the beach, i got mad and threw my rod across the picnic table which resulted in a non-repairable rod. came in one afternoon with the boat, pouring down rain, hit the garage door opener and back the boat right in the garage. forgot to take the rods out of the rod holder........... 1 out of three rods got a little shorter that day......


----------



## jethro (Dec 13, 2018)

lovedr79 said:


> ugh. i shut the tailgate of my truck once that had the tip of my rod in the corner



I've done this before too...


----------



## JL8Jeff (Dec 13, 2018)

I left a rod in the rod holder on my center console once and forgot as I pulled the boat up the ramp. Went through all the normal towing things like tie downs, reconnect trailer lights, hook up safety chain, etc. Got home, put the boat away in the garage for the season. The beginning of the next season, I'm looking all over for my fishing rod, can't find it anywhere. I suddenly remember the last place I saw it was in the rod holder. I can only guess it hooked a tree along the road the boat ramp is on and pulled it right out of the boat! #-o It also had my favorite lure on it!


----------



## richg99 (Dec 14, 2018)

I think at least 1/3 rd of my rods have been "professionally shortened" and have new tips on them. Ha Ha 

Watch this video and pay particular attention at about 1:50 into it.

richg99

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iK_h-2kot6s


----------



## Jim (Dec 17, 2018)

I used to have a honda CRX. :LOL2: 

One day coming back from fishing, I get out of the car, and I close the door like I normally do, and put the keys in my jacket pocket. I get to the door of my house, reach into my pocket to get my keys, and I feel something in my pocket beside my keys. It was the top 4 inches of my fishing rod. Don't ask me how I have no idea. :LOL2:


----------



## lovedr79 (Dec 17, 2018)

Jim said:


> I used to have a honda CRX. :LOL2:
> 
> One day coming back from fishing, I get out of the car, and I close the door like I normally do, and put the keys in my jacket pocket. I get to the door of my house, reach into my pocket to get my keys, and I feel something in my pocket beside my keys. It was the top 4 inches of my fishing rod. Don't ask me how I have no idea. :LOL2:




OH NO! that stinks. my mom used to have a 1991 CRX Si. I loved that little car.


----------

